# Un nouvel iPod touch 7th en vue ?



## aurelienR (4 Octobre 2017)

Salut j’aimerais savoir s’il y aura un nouvel iPod touch 7th j’ai vue sur certains sites qu’il pourrait en sortir un donc je pose la question ici si vous savez quoi que ce soit mercis


----------

